# New SINFONI Esordio Amps / Appassionato & Maestoso Speakers



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sinfoni has been widely recognized as a manufacturer of very High-End Car Audio Amplifiers over the years. Their Tempo and La Prima series of amplifiers are absolutely stunning in design and sound. 

Emilios Mandalios, owner of Audio Excellent - the new US Distributer of Sinfoni, recently sent me some of the new Sinfoni products to test out. Sinfoni has expanded their line-up to include a new amplifier line, named Esordio and has greatly improved on their entire line-up of speakers, offering 4 full lines of speakers, subs, and dedicated new midrange. I had the opportunity to listen to the new Esordio Riff amplifier, the Maestoso T Series Component Speakers, the Appassionato E Series Component Speakers, and the Capriccio C89M Midrange.

*Esordio Riff*

The Esordio Riff is a Class A/B Amplifier rated at 95Wx2 @ 4ohm, 12volt. It measures 280x50x245mm. 

My first impression is that Sinfoni hit it out of the park again with a gorgeous design and looks and feels very well built. This amp has a brushed aluminum titanium finish and the center piece is made from white leather. It has a HP/LP Crossover Pre-Amp section with a variable LP from 40Hz to 250Hz and HP from 40Hz to 1KHz, with a Bass Boost from 6dB to 12dB at 45Hz.

Pics:

































Listening Impression:
Anyone who has heard a Sinfoni amp can attest to their sound, power and control. This amp had the typical Sinfoni sound and control and sounded like it had much more power than it was rated for. We put the amplifier through all the paces, listening to all different types of music and at different listening levels and the amp sounded performed flawlessly and for more than 5 hours of listening, and never even got warm. This amp is definitely Sinfoni quality and anyone looking for the high-end Sinfoni sound at a more budget friendly price should consider the new Esordio series!

*Appassionato E Series Component Speakers*
The Appassionato E Series Component Speakers is the new entry level speakers in the Sinfoni lineup. 

When I first opened this set, I noticed the white finish, which was a little interesting, as I'm not sure too many people want a bright white tweeter in their car (unless behind factory grills). I shared this concern immediately and was told that this set does also come in black and that the white model was to simply bring attention to the new line. Now that I had that concern out of the way, I was ready to really check these over. They certainly had the look/feel of a entry level set from a high-end company, which is a good thing.

Pics:

















Listening Impression:
These were stunning to listen to. What was most apparent was the huge soundstage, incredible imaging and detail. It definitely put a smile on my face and made me scratch my head a little. As nice as they looked, I wouldn't have ever imagined the kind of sound these were able to produce. In fact, the only real knock I could give them is that the mid bass was a little lacking. These speakers were able to get very nice and loud and the detail and imaging was right up there with some of the best (and much more expensive) speakers available. It was very apparent that Sinfoni put a generous amount of time and effort into creating an entry level set that will hold their own at any price level.

*Maestoso T Series Component Speakers*
The Maestoso T Series Component Speakers are the 2nd to highest in the Sinfoni lineup. 

This set has the look and feel of a very high end set of speakers. 

The T165W 6.5" is a gorgeous speaker. It features a glass fiber/carbon fiber light-weight cone, stainless steel front ring and a very hefty magnet. 

The T25T Tweeter is a soft dome tweeter in a brushed aluminum housing with a very low F(s) of 970Hz. 

The T2VX optional crossover is literally a work of art. It has a crossover point of 2,500Hz, with an 18dB/octave slope and selectable tweeter attenuation of 0, -3 and -6dB.

Pics:

























































Listening Impression:
These took the good of the Appassionato series and raised it several levels. They exhibited the same huge soundstage, incredible imaging and detail, but added the mid bass punch and pop the Appassionato series was missing. The T25T tweeters were definitely designed with the car in mind, as them seem a hair on the bright side when directly on-axis, but off-axis, they smooth out but with incredible detail. Since most car tweeters are mounted off-axis, this is a good thing. The T165W 6.5" had excellent detail and extension (with a usable frequency range of 60-8000Hz) with very quick mid bass pop. The listening test didn't seem to show anything that this set struggled with. A truly high-end set that will compete will with the best of the best.

*Capriccio C89M Midrange*
The Capriccio C89M Midrange is the new dedicated midrange from Sinfoni. 

This midrange looks like it fits with the Maestoso series, but is meant to be used with any of the Sinfoni lineup to create a 3-way front stage. This comes only with a set of midrange speakers, so you would need to have an active setup, as they do not offer a 3-way passive crossover. These midrange are very small and very lightweight, but look gorgeous.

Pics:

















Listening Impression:
What I noticed most about these was how low they seemed to extend, which was quite impressive considering the small size. The exhibited a nice amount of detail and seemed to play very smooth/accurate throughout their recommended passband of 150-12,000Hz. I would probably keep these a little higher than the 150Hz, as they will fund out of Xmax quickly, but they are VERY good midrange divers from 250HZ and up. These are midrange that sound much larger than their size and seem perfect for a pillar/dash custom install or even a factory midrange replacement in the door panel, where many aftermarket midrange can fit.

SINFONI IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the review!!!
I love my Sinfoni 50.4x


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice review.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Jerry are you going to be a dealer for Sinfoni ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

iroller said:


> Jerry are you going to be a dealer for Sinfoni ?


Yes, I will be a dealer for Sinfoni. Please feel free to PM me or email me if you have any questions. [email protected]


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

autokraftgt said you had some nice stuff to show everyone and he was dead on. Wish I had a chance to hear these as I bet they are incredible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

I just have to post my thoughts on Sinfoni, Emilios and Jerry.... 

*Sinfoni, Some of the finest mobile audio products available... *
Absolutely love everything they produce. I know for a fact that the Esordio amplifiers and the Grandisio speaker line have been in the works for over 4 years... When they bring out a new product, it only hits the market when Sinfoni is happy with it. The management is also some of the best in the business.

*Emilios Mandalios of Audio Excellent *
Emilios is a pure pleasure to deal with and hands down one of the most knowledgeable minds in mobile audio. For so many years he was the driving force behind Dynaudio mobile... 
Emilios and Sinfoni are a PERFECT match !

*Jerry Neiber and HDMA*
Jerry is one of those guys that recognizes true quality when he sees it. He knows the Sinfoni product very well and will be an amazing representative for the brand !


Lastly, I am SO glad to see Sinfoni back in the USA... The discerning mobile audio enthusiast in the US are in for a real treat !

Best wishes,
Jeremy


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

I was not able to hear this gear in person, but I def saw them and it is some beautiful stuff!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I've only known Sinfoni by name and its reputation. When Emilios told me he was going to bring the line back to the states I knew it was going to be something special. I've been dealing with Emilios for over 5 years now and I pretty much take him at his word and its always been spot on. Yet again he hit the mark with the Sinfoni line. The equipment is just a work of visual and audio art. I will be the Florida dealer for Sinfoni and look forward to the many projects I already have on the books featuring Sinfoni. I'm also glad to be continuing working with Emilios on his new venture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

I can tell you with the utmost confidence... The Sinfoni product line, from the Tempo to the La Prima, are TOP SHELF.... Not much compares...

I did not include the Esordio series because it is the only Sinfoni product I have not personally held in my hands and/or installed... 

Also, the La Prima Series... is simply heavenly... yes it is expensive, but really must be experienced to be completely appreciated...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> I can tell you with the utmost confidence... The Sinfoni product line, from the Tempo to the La Prima, are TOP SHELF.... Not much compares...
> 
> I did not include the Esordio series because it is the only Sinfoni product I have not personally held in my hands and/or installed...
> 
> Also, the La Prima Series... is simply heavenly... yes it is expensive, but really must be experienced to be completely appreciated...


From someone who had Brax matrix it says alot.
I personally choose and use Sinfoni for mid and highs, sound wonderful.
I am thinking upgrade and try Sinfoni comps and speakers. 
Thanks to Jerry


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

The Sinfoni La Prima amplifiers are simply stunning.... both in presentation and in sound reproduction...

The Prestigio is sweet and airy... 
The Prodigio is a velvet brute... 
The Desiderio is a statement, pure and simple...!

You will love the speakers as well... Try out the Maestoso T Series... Very well made and sound wonderful.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

"the" Florida dealer? Just one dealer in the whole state? 




Octave said:


> I've only known Sinfoni by name and its reputation. When Emilios told me he was going to bring the line back to the states I knew it was going to be something special. I've been dealing with Emilios for over 5 years now and I pretty much take him at his word and its always been spot on. Yet again he hit the mark with the Sinfoni line. The equipment is just a work of visual and audio art. I will be the Florida dealer for Sinfoni and look forward to the many projects I already have on the books featuring Sinfoni. I'm also glad to be continuing working with Emilios on his new venture.


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

Is there a phone number for Sinfoni Dist.
I know owners I was in involved in 1st wave when they were here
with Audio Development Speakers and Marco was International manager
then 3rd wave the importer was in CA with Rainbow.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

mercury02 said:


> Is there a phone number for Sinfoni Dist.
> I know owners I was in involved in 1st wave when they were here
> with Audio Development Speakers and Marco was International manager
> then 3rd wave the importer was in CA with Rainbow.


Emilios Mandalios
Audio Excellent, LLC. distributors of:
Atoll Electronics, Atoll Electronique
Sinfoni, Sinfoni | Quartorigo - car audio instruments
847-774-4619
[email protected]


----------



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

So the Grandioso is the top tier Sinfoni offering? I didn't see any actual prices in my brief search but it looks like these are in the Morel Supremo price range. Is that correct, $5600 for a set?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

From my understanding the Grandisio is Sinfoni's Top Tier Speaker set. 
It was created to mate with the La Prima Desiderio amplifier.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jmmdm2 said:


> So the Grandioso is the top tier Sinfoni offering? I didn't see any actual prices in my brief search but it looks like these are in the Morel Supremo price range. Is that correct, $5600 for a set?


The MSRP is actually $6,600 for the 2-way with crossover.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Obviously the Grandisio speakers are not for everyone... Neither is the Desiderio...

However, the Maestoso and Appassionato are more mainstream choices.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

$6600... how could I ever justify that? I've considered spending $2k on a Dyn set but $6600... I don't know why I'm even writing about it other than to simply sit here in awe of the price. I'll have to wait for a 10% coupon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

As I stated earlier, the Grandisio speakers and the Desiderio amplifier are statement pieces.... Really these items are to show the immaculate attention to detail the company puts into each and every product. 

Frankly, I've installed a couple of Desiderio amplifiers... They are meant to awe individuals... and they do a GREAT job of doing just that... The amount of power the Desiderio produces is just inspiring... plus take into account the fit and finish of the assembly... Quite frankly, they are "Works of Art"... Seriously.... I actually mounted one of these on a wall for a customer to provide power for his executive office system...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now that truly is stating that it IS a work of art lol.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it me, or does the Escordio series bear a striking resemblance to the Brax Matrix amplifiers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

No not the Brax Matrix... 
They do look similar to the Brax X Series... But other amplifiers have used similar looking heatsinks...


----------



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> I actually mounted one of these on a wall for a customer to provide power for his executive office system...


While I'm still dreaming here and just out of curiosity, what sort of power supply was used to feed the amp? 

I understand these are statement pieces but I'm sure many of us have crunched the numbers and considered putting off a vacation in order to enjoy some ultra high end equipment. Two weeks of sheer "joy" with the family or a full year of listening pleasure in a confined space... alone... with no arguing. 

This serious consideration then raises the question... are these components really worth the price? Are they that much better than a 2k set? Is it all about the out of reach price tag? I suppose points could be argued on both sides but I'm focused on the sound quality. Is it actually possible to build a driver that far exceeds its competition and commands such a serious cost? Do $40K towers sound $38k better than a $2k no name factory direct offering using similar drivers and cabinets? Then again, it's subject to interpretation by the listener. 

I guess I'm done dreaming now. Sinfoni makes some beautiful products and I hope I have an opportunity to listen to some in person one day (though I doubt a CT dealer exists). Perhaps on the next FUN family outing to Disney World...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

JMMDM2: 
From what I recall it was a PC power supply. I didn't do the wiring in the office. I just delivered and installed the amplifier to the existing custom wiring.

As for the Grandisio speakers... I really can't comment on them as I do not have personal experience with them. I do know that the designer for Sinfoni worked on the Grandisio project for about 4 years... continually refining the speakers and concept. They worked on voicing the passive filter a year... that's dedication to a project...!

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jmmdm2 said:


> $6600... how could I ever justify that? I've considered spending $2k on a Dyn set but $6600... I don't know why I'm even writing about it other than to simply sit here in awe of the price. I'll have to wait for a 10% coupon.


FYI, the Maestoso speakers without crossovers would be under the $2k mark and would compare very well with the Dyns.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I figure since I was able to hear these beautiful...no, gorgeous speakers I should voice my humble opinion. 

First of all, the Esordio Riff amplifier is quite possibly the most beautiful amp I have ever seen. Would be a shame to mount it where it won't be seen. It seemed to have very good dynamics and an abundance of power on tap. It sent an uncolored signal to the speakers so they would reproduce the recording and nothing else, no noise, no crap, just quality. Nothing at all bad to say about it. Terminals were top notch, overall build quality superb. 

As far as the Appassionato speakers, I actually kind of like the white because they are different although they probably won't match very well in a vehicle. So the fact that they come in black is a plus. After immediately hearing this comp set I thought that they had a bunch of fun factor. They can get loud cleanly while maintaining composure. For the bottom of the lineup they have exceptional detail. I felt the tweeter was smooth and really pleasant to listen to. Yes maybe they lacked some midbass but regardless they were very accurate.

As for the Maestoso T series. Words cannot describe some of the magic I heard. What stood out to me was the upper midrange detail. I have not heard this level of midrange detail out of a 6.5" speaker ever. The lower midbass was very very real and clean sounding. Specifically, finger picks on a bass guitar and the resonance sound of the string was as real as a bass player sitting next to me with his guitar. I can't imagine it getting better than what I heard. I felt the tweeter was a tad hot on axis for MY liking, but that can be easily resolved. They seemed that they would be easy to tune and had great sparkle and detail. cymbals sounded like cymbals, acoustic guitars sounded like acoustic guitars and they blended together nicely. Very natural reproduction again with a great level of detail. 

I really really really enjoyed listening to them. Even a bad recording sounded good on these speakers. If I had the money they would be in my car. In fact, in a completely blind test I chose these as a dedicated midrange over another high end midrange driver, the Dynaudio 15w something or another which itself is a FANTASTIC driver. So hopefully that tells you something about the quality of these speakers. 


As of now the only thing I can say negatively about them is that again, it would be a big shame to install these in a car where they won't be seen, including the crossover. They are just too pretty to look at. 

I also got to hear the tiny midrange drivers. They seemed to have a nice passband and yes they extended quite low for their size. I agree with Jerry that they probably should be crossed at 250hz or higher unless you only listen at quiet volumes. They extended low but will hit xmax at loud volumes with a low crossover point so be smart with the crossover. And by low I mean 150hz or so. They could be a great midrange driver in a car for two reasons, #1 super small and easy to install, #2 had good detail with a very usable passband. It shouldn't be hard to run a midbass up these and make them blend well. 

Jerry, thank you for the wonderful opportunity to hear these. They were a delight to see and hear.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Sep 7, 2014)

kizz said:


> Specifically, finger picks on a bass guitar and the resonance sound of the string was as real as a bass player sitting next to me with his guitar.


This is what I experience in my HT when listening to Jeffrey Gains "In Your Eyes" acoustic version. I guess that's mostly a higher range guitar through the Scanspeaks but same result.

So under 2k for the set plus x for the T3VX plus x for the C89M... I'd guess ~ $3.5k?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

It's official. Sinfoni now at Octave. Having the product in and actually getting to feel the equipment makes you smile. The quality is off the scale and they are simply stunning. 




















Here's the shipping enclosure, can't say box, and it is impressive. First the lid is screwed on with 2" screws and then the amplifier itself is screwed to the enclosure for truly secure shipping. 
















































Here's the Tempo series amplifier. The beauty just doesn't end. 






























If you're close to the Florida area and interested in these amplifiers give me a ring. I'll answer whatever questions you may have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic.... you're going to LOVE that Prestigio !

It's hard to truly appreciate just how gorgeous the Sinfoni product is without seeing it in person.

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

SQ_TSX said:


> Fantastic.... you're going to LOVE that Prestigio !
> 
> It's hard to truly appreciate just how gorgeous the Sinfoni product is without seeing it in person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V


All of this is for John's (subterFUSE) Audi. 

Yes I agree. Seeing it was one thing. Having it in your hands is just unreal. Can't wait to get some listening in. 

I have more equipment on the way so I'll update as soon as it arrives.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Would love to try Sinfoni class A
I am using 50.4x driving cheapest Focal comps and speakers and loving it.

edit: wondering what are the dimensions of the class A prestigio?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of using a Prestigio and Prodigio....

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

soccerguru607 said:


> wondering what are the dimensions of the class A prestigio?


I still haven't seen the amps in person yet, but here are the specs on the Prestigio from the wesbite:



> Prestigio | La Prima
> 
> 
> - Completely dual mono amplifier.
> ...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Do they make a four channel?

How much better is La Prima compared to Tempo/Amplitude?
Like to know price? I know its going to be expensive.

When a manufacture only need to make upgrades or new models every like 10 years you know they were made extremely well.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

soccerguru607 said:


> Do they make a four channel?


The LaPrima series are all two-channel amps. The Prestigio and Desiderio are actually "dual mono" amplifiers. They have two channels, but each channel uses separate power connections from the battery.

The Tempo series offers a 4-channel amp called the Presto Ad-Lib.

And the Escordio series has two amplifiers with 4-channels.


Contact Octave for more details.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info. man....
Appreciated!!!


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

As former distributor Sinfoni America, I could not be happier to learn that Emilios Mandalios will be the new distributor for Sinfoni here. I have had several dealings with Emilios over the years, and have nothing but good things to say about him. He's one of the good guys, consummate professional. He is very knowledgeable and experienced in high-end mobile audio, and well respected. Emilios will bring the resources, experience, and passion for mobile audio, far beyond what I was able to bring to bear, that I believe will bring Sinfoni the recognition and success it deserves.

I had several memorable interactions with the principals at Sinfoni at CES, and by correspondence, and these are some of my most cherished memories. I can tell you that they are passionate about audio. Extended collaborative listening tests in comparison with the finest home audio components are the final step in the development of this equipment. If they feel that any component brings more life to the music they will do whatever is necessary in the design to include it. These are people that are passionate about life, and seek excellence in everything that surrounds them, and are lovers of music.

You will always find Sinfoni on the short list of best SQ components because they are rooted in the love of music and of the finest in audio. But to focus only on their audio performance is to focus only on one aspect of the Sinfoni experience. Elegant simplicity in design is a hallmark of the finest designers and all Sinfoni products are steeped in this elegance. Their visual aesthetic is exemplary of the best in Italian design. But yet another facet that may be missed is that most all the parts of the parts in Sinfoni's construction, (with the exception of the electronic components themselves like capacitors, resistors, transistors, etc.) are carefully made by the best craftsmen in the Macerata area of Italy, a location renowned for its artisans, craftsmen, and metallurgy. So the design itself is wonderfully rendered, matched by the finest craftmanship Italy has to offer.

Certainly Sinfoni is appreciated and highly regarded for its excellent sound, but those who purchase Sinfoni are most often also connoisseurs of the finer things in life for their artistic and aesthetic value. These are the kind of people who might collect fine firearms, works of art, or who might spend an inordinate amount of time at a hod rod show appreciating the design and creativity of the creator, or who would own a Porsche by virtue of its timelessness, or might savor the brutally elegant simplicity of a Ducati motorcycle. So, the Sinfoni buyer is likely to appreciate their ownership of Sinfoni products as a tribute to great design.

The owners of Sinfoni are also wine connoisseurs, and know that the best wines only come into their own when appropriately paired with great food. I think the pairing of Sinfoni with Emilios Mandalios could not be a better match. 

Best Regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

John,

Excellent writing... as usual...

Wonderful thoughts on a wonderful product line.... from the man who introduced Mr to Sinfoni... quite a few years ago....

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just got in a set of Eroico 2-way Speakers.......Beautiful!!!!

(Oh, and Octave, those amp you showed are absolutely stunning!!!!)


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are some more from the Eroico set. The midbass looks stunningly similar to the Maestoso midbass and feels just as solid and heavy. Tweeter is the same as the one in the Appassionato but in black. Crossover has tweeter options for 0db, -1.5b, and -3db.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. Love to hear these in Northern CA. I'll leave my CC at home. Lol.... That's a lot of over time. Aya! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> (Oh, and Octave, those amp you showed are absolutely stunning!!!!)



I saw them in person a couple of weeks ago. Even more impressive when you actually see them. The pictures only do them partial justice.

They are very compact and heavy, and just exude quality.
The entire case is the heat sink, and they feel like they are solid blocks. Like a gold brick :laugh: No wasted space inside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Just picked up my Maestoso set.... 
Waiting for the C250.2sw to arrive and get started on my install. I'll be posting a build log as well as my thoughts on the speaker set and subwoofer...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

New Upgrade for my demo car....more pics to follow once it's complete. 










"For Music Lovers"


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Well guys, the new Sinfoni amplifiers are finally in my car and playing. We plan to have a full build log and detailed review before too long, but I wanted to post up my quick impressions.

First of all, these amplifiers are a beautiful sight to behold. From the wooden crate used to ship the Prestigio, to the compact and solid casing with brushed aluminum finish, these amps exude quality. I also found impressive the very compact size of the Presto and Grave amplifiers, yet when you pick them up and feel the weight you are surprised by their heft. You just know they are going to punch above their class.

Russ @ Octave did an incredible job with a challenging installation. That part we will cover in the build log.


While I have only just begun to work with the tuning, I am enjoying the added power and clarity. Right out of the gate, I could notice a difference over my previous setup. There is so much headroom now, and even without EQ there was a clarity which I had not heard before. After a short drive where I couldn't help but push the volume, I was texting Russ to share my excitement over the seemingly effortless power of the system.

More to come soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on the new install !!!

Really looking forward to hearing your detailed thoughts


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome. I am looking forward to seeing it. I'm sure Russ did an awesome job as usual.


----------



## cablok (Jul 20, 2015)

Though just graduating college, I have always loved good sounding audio. When it came to getting car speakers, I always felt something was lacking. My very first speaker system was a cheap infinity set that I put in my front doors when my other speakers began making noise. That was about 4 years ago and was simply tied into the factory amp at 2 ohms. A year later, I got a new car and wanted to look into upgrading the speaker system. My new car had 120 total watts which was 1/3 of my factory system in my old car. I could not get the speakers loud enough without considerable distortion, so I decided with as much as I love music, I needed to get an aftermarket system installed. I began doing research and listened to many speakers. The ones i liked the most were the JL C5 components, Hertz energy(not high energy), and audison voce. I also listened to the Hertz Mille and other JL speakers but did not care for them. And in the low price point, I liked the Alpine speakers, but they were too bright on certain songs and not a flat reponse. 
During all this time, I did not find a speaker that I loved and I couldn't justify the price, unless I loved a particular set of speakers. I ended up going onto amazon and simply ordering infinity kappa speakers 6x9 for the rear and infinity perfect 6.1 speakers for the front, along with an alpine amp and a kenwood excelon 997 deck. I had everything professionally installed. For the next year, I continually tuned the system and could not get it to sound remotely good to my liking. Eventually, I decided to add a jl-w6v3 prowedge sealed subwoofer to the system and bought a 5 channel alpine pdx amp to replace the 4 channel mrv alpine. The system sounded much better with the subwoofer, but I could never and I mean NEVER, get the infinity tweeters to sound good. Then I happened to drive by a place called Cartronix in Indiana. I auditioned their speakers on the board. I hovered over to the audison and hertz area and listened, again they were too muddy to me, though i liked the hertz energy speakers more than the other hertz. I listened to all the JL audio stuff and liked their C5 component set, but didn't love the speakers. Then I walked over to the phoenix gold area and listened to some speakers. I didn't particularly like them except this one set on the wall. I had never seen this speaker before, it was unusual and the cone was white. I asked if I could bring some cd's in and listen some more to this speaker. I stood there for 20 minutes listening to different songs(Train, led zeplin, one republic, dave matthews, etc. and was absolutely stunned by how good and natural these speakers sounded. They were extremely transparent and non-fatiguing with incredible punch during drum beats and guitar pricks. I was looking up phoenix gold's speakers on the website and couldn't find this speaker set.
Then the manager came over and asked me what thought of the speakers, he told me he just got this set in. I told him I looked on phoenix gold website and could't find these speakers. That is when he told me that these are not phoenix gold speakers, they just got these new speakers in and ran out of wall space, so they put them in the phoenix gold display. He then told me that these were Sinfoni appasionato Speakers. I told him that I have heard many speakers and that these were absolutely incredible sounding. I asked him about the company and was a little skeptical because I had never heard of them. I was more shocked at how much they cost, but I really wanted them. Since they were on display, I was able to get them at a discounted price. When paired with the alpine pdx amp and the jl subwoofer. These speakers cannot even be compared to my previous ones. Also, when compared to the Jl C5's or the audison voce speakers, these simply are more fun, they have a certain signature and open soundstage quality to them that I have not been able to find except in home audio speakers. I could not have wanted more than that. Then tragically a drunk driver hit and totalled my car a month or so later. Now I have a new car and I am working on getting these speakers installed actively with a bitten processor, along with sinfoni tempo presto amp powering my tweeters and sinfoni tempo allegro amp powering the 6.5 midbass speakers in my new car, 2007 Acura TL. They will be going in next week. I will re-post after the install. 

Again I absolutely love my Sinfoni Appasionato speakers and though these are Sinfoni's lowest model in their lineup of speakers, these should only be compared to other companies best speakers-seriously. I have yet to hear sinfoni's higher end speakers, but I don't believe it can get much better than these at this price-point $700-$1500. Also, Emilios at Audio Excellent, who is the Sinfoni rep for the U.S., is a joy to work with. The customers service of Sinfoni is second to none.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cablok said:


> Though just graduating college...


While your contribution is appreciated, you might want to try a little formatting next time to make it easier to read.

Is this closer to the kinder, gentler DIYMA you were hoping for miniSQ? It probably was a little heavy handed for a response to a first post.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your post Cablok. There are several guys in your same shoes with new Sinfoni speakers installed in there cars, loving their music all over again.

Welcome to the forum and welcome to Sinfoni. Sounds like you will have a fantastic set up as soon as your build is finished. The guys at Cartronics are top motch also, good choice of shops right there!


----------



## cablok (Jul 20, 2015)

College is less of a completion and more of a beginning for me. I appreciate feedback and will proofread before posting next time. I hope my response has helped people appreciate Sinfoni speakers more and I look forward to hearing other people's experiences with Sinfoni.


----------

